# What is this thing?



## Larmo63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Any ideas? Sorry about the crummy pictures.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 30, 2011)

The frame geometry looks directly borrowed from the Invincible line made by Surrey Machinists Co. in the late 1880s:





But I doubt if your bike is older than the twenties or thirties. Certainly not if those bars are original. Very cool little bike.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 30, 2011)

Now that's an interesting little bike. Never saw that style handlebar on a bicycle before, only '30s tricycles. Possibly a Junior Toy Co. or Murray Steelcraft bike? Time to get the collector books out again! 

Dave


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 1, 2011)

It's a weirdo alright, and I just sold you the grips for it........


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 1, 2011)

*Cool bike*

What type of crank is that? Is that a Brampton English crank? Does it take 1/2 or 9/16 pedals?


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 1, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> It's a weirdo alright, and I just sold you the grips for it........




Yep...those types of bars usually had the pointed grips. What's left of these grips look they had pointed ends.

Have to check a couple collector books tonight and see if I can find anything close to this.

EDIT: Checked what books I have and couldn't find any models with this style handlebar or even a matching frame design. 

Dave


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 3, 2011)

It had a plate that is gone, the pedals are mini, like 1/4" shaft.....

It's a cutie though, is it worth $100??


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 3, 2011)

I wouldn't go any higher than $100 for it. If you decide to get it and need the 3/4" pointed grips back to restore it with, just let me know and you can have them back for the same price I paid. Or, I'll go ahead and swap you even for the other set of 3/4" grips if you still have them. I don't have an immediate need for the pointed grips, so it's no problem if you'd like them back for this bike.

Dave


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll let you know. 

Isn't that one of the rules? 

Right when you sell a part, you need it the next week!


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, absolutely! Doesn't matter how long its been sitting unneeded in your parts stash either! Soon as you let it go you'll pick up something that needs the exact part you parted with.

Dave


----------

